# Leigh jig max timber size



## KeithS (14 Nov 2009)

Hi all
I need to make a few boxes 400mm square, but the thickness of the timber is 28mm, (all four sides) can a leigh jig cope with this thickness.
Many thanks
Keith


----------



## jasonB (14 Nov 2009)

You can do through dovetails in boards upto 1 1/4" (32mm) using the No 150 or 160 DT bits and the No 100 straight one, you will also need the larger dia 5/8 bush.

And a hefty router helps.

Jason


----------



## KeithS (15 Nov 2009)

Hi
Thanks Jason, will be using a elu 177( this just will not die).
Anyone recomend the best place to buy a jig from and extra cutters and 
bush.

Keith


----------



## jasonB (16 Nov 2009)

Shop around for the jig

For bits and the bush I have used Handytools in the past, suggested by Brimarc the importers

Jason


----------

